# My brownie



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

A couple of days ago on the Web. above Echo. Snow was deep and tough. He measured 23 inches at home.    Would you believe that was the only fish I caught. :shock: Caught him on a # 12 prince. Yeah, I know, should have released him. Didn't have my camera with me so I brought him home.  Yeah, your probably right. Still might have brought him home but maybe not. Sparky and I worked hard for this guy all afternoon and well, those fillets are very good eatun. We were all out of fish dinners and Sandy was giving us a hard time about not being a good provider.  
Leaky
[attachment=0:1yr3zqul]23 inch Web 2.jpg[/attachment:1yr3zqul]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a great fish leaky, nice work.


----------



## joephish (Jan 30, 2008)

Nothin' wrong with keepin a fish every now and then.
A mans gotta eat,right.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking brown leaky! There are some nice fish in that strech above Echo. Good job, nothin wrong at all with keepin some fish now and then!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Bet he gave you a pretty good fight!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

First off, he fought like a big ol carp, wouldn't come up and just swam up and down the hole just as he pleased.
Just had the last of him for supper tonight. One giant fillet, fried in butter and Panko bread crumbs with salsa over it. Yum, Yum.  Got to get out there again and bring some more back. Hopefully I will be able to take only some smaller ones or some whities. I usually keep the whities and release the trout.
Leaky


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats a fine female Leaky.....hard to get ahold of them this time of year....you must have a special touch...


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

WOW – nice fish! On a size 12 Prince… very nice, was that the only fly you had on? 

Got to love those stunted browns in the Weber. :lol:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Great fish! I'll probably see you on the Weber sometime, I love that river.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Bravo, Leaky. Chunky river brown there. I'm jealous. Good job.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice brown leaky, no need to appologize for keeping fish. Last time I checked it's legal. I never have caught anything that big out of the weber, some day maybe. Nice job.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RnF said:


> Nice brown leaky, no need to appologize for keeping fish. Last time I checked it's legal. I never have caught anything that big out of the weber, *some day maybe. * Nice job.


Once.....a long time ago...12 years. I caught a 23" and a 19" out of the same hole....big hook jaws.....I could tell you exactly where....for money !!! :mrgreen:

Or not.....


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey what's the deal with RnF, He's a blue moderator now. Does that mean he's the Head moderator?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Hey what's the deal with RnF, He's a blue moderator now. *Does that mean he's the Head moderator?*


Rawr! No, thank goodness not. It means a sub moderator. There is a new fly pattern archive in the fly fishing forum. I am heading that up. So I am not even really a mod, just an organizer so to speak.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Way to go Leaky , All of my biggest river browns have come from the Weber years ago . Good to see some still hang out there .


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job on catching that beast Leaky! Have you ever fished the Stoddard Slope on the Weber? If so, what's it like.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > Nice brown leaky, no need to appologize for keeping fish. Last time I checked it's legal. I never have caught anything that big out of the weber, *some day maybe. * Nice job.
> ...


That's a nice story :mrgreen:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Nice job on catching that beast Leaky! Have you ever fished the Stoddard Slope on the Weber? If so, what's it like.


Nope. Years ago I fished a bit below the golf course and a little ways down from the Morgan turn off. It was pretty good then. I've heard some real big browns hid in those big holes, especially around private property holes. :roll: 
Leaky


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job on catching that beast Leaky! Have you ever fished the Stoddard Slope on the Weber? If so, what's it like.
> ...


I've heard they are pretty big there too. I don't usually fish rivers but I may have to try it out. A family member of mine has land there and I guess he has mink feed that empties into the river. Supposedly the browns get really big there. I feel your frustration with the private property blocking access though.


----------

